# Outlook 2010 crashing upon starting application



## Cameldude

Here is the crash report

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:    APPCRASH
  Application Name:    OUTLOOK.EXE
  Application Version:    14.0.4760.1000
  Application Timestamp:    4ba8ff82
  Fault Module Name:    pstprx32.dll
  Fault Module Version:    14.0.4760.1000
  Fault Module Timestamp:    4ba842ec
  Exception Code:    c0000005
  Exception Offset:    000000000004e554
  OS Version:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Locale ID:    2057

Additional information about the problem:
  LCID:    1033
  skulcid:    1033



Running Win7 64 bit, installed Office 2010 Pro 64bit
tried everything i know, searched net - no answers found
and if anybody tells me to run in safe mode or try disabling add-ins, you have to understand, safe mode does not work (crashes as well) can;t load outlook so can't change any setting there. Repair does nothing tooooo, and yes i have turned off my Internet security during installation and when i tried to start the application  i have tried to reinstall several times, the reinstall tell me it was successful but when i try to open outlook it still crashes 
Please help


from event viewer
Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: OUTLOOK.EXE
P2: 14.0.4760.1000
P3: 4ba8ff82
P4: pstprx32.dll
P5: 14.0.4760.1000
P6: 4ba842ec
P7: c0000005
P8: 000000000004e554
P9:
P10:


----------



## Benny Boy

Perhaps it's a registry fragmentation?


----------



## Cameldude

Right i have used all of these steps http://www.mydigitallife.info/2010/06/25/how-to-manually-uninstall-office-2010-to-fix-failed-or-rollback-installation/

Part of which is to remove all registry keys of office. Reinstalled, and still get same exact error!!!!!!!


----------



## johnb35

Do a file search on your system for this file and see if its listed and where at on your system.

pstprx32.dll


----------



## johnb35

After a little bit of searching it seems your pst files may be corrupt.  Try following the advice on these 2 pages.

http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/newprofile.htm

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...mt-64bit/9ad2e352-9703-4b5f-b857-8c9f57db38ca


----------



## Cameldude

right John,

No file under name pstprx32.dll has been found!!

and i do not have a mail folder in the control panel (even in classic mode)


----------



## Cameldude

right suddenly a new error pops out it says

Cannot start Microsoft Outlook. cannot open the Outlook window. The Set of folders cannot be opened. An unexpected error has occurred. MAPI was unable to load the information service msncon.dll. Be sure the service is correctly installed and configured.

PS. right installed Outlook connector for this from here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/confirmation.aspx?FamilyID=8a31fbf4-f4bf-4751-954b-5b36d80ec375&displaylang=en 

don't care how it works but it works..... thanks for help guys


----------



## dave10

Try creating a new profile for Outlook and set that as default check if that works.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/829918

Check what is the size of the PST file and you could run the Scan PST tool to scan and repair the PST file, by doing 

this we could check if there is any issue with the data file,

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/272227 or check the outlook account settings  hope this helps you.
Good Luck!


----------

